# "New" Toro CCR Powerlite E



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Went to a church rummage sale the other day. Hotter than heck outside, but as I looked around inside there sat a pretty darn clean little Toro snow thrower. Note on it said the electric start didn't work, and the price was $20.00. Dang, and I didn't have a 20 on me, but I knew the lady at the check out, so she held onto it for my while I ran home to get some more cash.

When I got it home and looked over it, there were hardly any scratches or marks in the auger and chute, so it couldn't have been used much. The tank was dry, so that was promising. Found out the primer bulb needed to be replaced, and when I pulled the top cover off, I found the started pinion was stuck all the way out and chewed all to heck.

Called the local Toro folks and they had the pinion and bulb in stock, so about an hour later I had it all back together and put some fresh gas in it, gave the rope a couple of tugs and it started right up. Shut it off, plugged it in and tried the starter. Everything seemed to be working just like it should so for $33 and some change I got myself a next to new snow thrower.

Darn if it ain't getting into summer, now I want some snow!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! I love it when a plan comes together. Did a couple like that myself over the last year or so. I am always on the lookout for a fixer up snow blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

great find and excelent price. a powerlite-E was the first snowblower i ever bought


----------

